# Which Union binding?



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright so my shop has the Forces and the Flites and i'm not sure which one to get. I have a Rome Pusher and I do a lot of fast park riding, big jumps, rails, etc. I also like to rip around the whole mountain and i want the binding to be able to handle a sick pow day. any thoughts?


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

My vote goes to the force. The forces can pretty much handle anything you thrown at them. On the other hand, the flite is more of a park binding.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Personal perference but I love my 2011 forces.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

My vote goes for the 390 Bosses or Deltas... oh wait... wrong thread... or is it? *dramatic squirrel*


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

lol Leo really wants people to understand there are better bindings out there.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Csanto23 said:


> lol Leo really wants people to understand there are better bindings out there.


Nah, just stating my opinion 

And giving a little bit of payback for all the Flow threads that were ruined by Union supporters around here :laugh:

I couldn't say anything before because I never demoed a pair, but now I can :cheeky4:


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Csanto23 said:


> lol Leo really wants people to understand there are better bindings out there.


This.

I've never fallen for the whole Union hype. Every time I've ever handled a pair of Unions, I've never felt like I was handling a quality product compared to other brands. I've never ridden Unions so I can't speak at length about them, but I've just never been impressed. Everyone has their preferences though.

Why are you only limiting yourself to Unions?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Here is what Leo really wants to say.

(In my best online Leo impersonation.)
"Unions make a pretty good binding but for the most part not as incredible as people make them out to be. I would like for people to try on other bindings before praising Unions as the best in the world as there are many selections and lots of really good bindings out there. For $200 the Force is a good binding but I believe there are better options out there for the same price. If I were to recommend bindings from Union I would say either the 390s or Targas and try Flows before you bash them." :thumbsup:

Haahaha was I pretty close?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


> Here is what Leo really wants to say.
> 
> (In my best online Leo impersonation.)
> "Unions make a pretty good binding but for the most part not as incredible as people make them out to be. I would like for people to try on other bindings before praising Unions as the best in the world as there are many selections and lots of really good bindings out there. For $200 the Force is a good binding but I believe there are better options out there for the same price. If I were to recommend bindings from Union I would say either the 390s or Targas and try Flows before you bash them." :thumbsup:
> ...


LOL! That was an awesome interpretation sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

<3


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

eastCOASTkills said:


> Alright so my shop has the Forces and the Flites and i'm not sure which one to get. I have a Rome Pusher and I do a lot of fast park riding, big jumps, rails, etc. I also like to rip around the whole mountain and i want the binding to be able to handle a sick pow day. any thoughts?


Have you shop order you some Contact Pros if you want Union.

Or try Flow M9's or Flux TT30's.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't settle for any Union that doesn't have the 3D molded ankle strap. So if you're going to get the flite get the Danny Kass version. But if you want something a little more responsive for the rest of the mountain go with the Force or even the Data.

I love my Forces and other than the dumb toe cap I really haven't found a better binding.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

thats what i was afraid about, the dumb toe cap. and i'd love to get 390 bosses but i'd have to special order them from my shop which costs dough yo. so is the force toe cap really that big of a deal? i have burton hails, a low profile boot, i feel like itll be fine.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Union toestrap works best on boxier profiled boots. Hails should be good.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't have much trouble with my toe strap on my contact SLs, except for when i eat it and they drag on the snow. I have DC Ceptor boots.

Yeah, i'd def agree with the boxy toe boxs on boots helps with the union strap.

(and if it helps, i ride unions now, but i am most likely switching to Flux soon)


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

If you are no in a rush to replace the bindings and still want a Union binding, you might want to wait a bit. I saw some Japanese dude riding a Union Force with a totally remodelled toe cap...not sure if I confused it with an old model or its a new one. They removed the sticky pebble grain material in the middle and made the straps and hole larger to fit over the toe of the boot better. It was in yellow but different from this seasons ...it was very luminous like it was highlighted in yellow or something. Not sure how well that one works, but it prob works better than the current one.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The new toe strap doesn't work better as of yet. Worse so far...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have an old 1st generation toe strap that I'm using on my newer Forces. It's in tough shape so I just keep putting duct tape on it to hold it together.

I'm currently looking into after market mod straps. The Burton get-a-grip strap looks pretty nice and I've heard good reviews on it and I saw that someone put the Ride toe cap on their Unions and I've only heard good things about that strap. I don't understand why they just can't make a good cap strap...other binding companies have several solid designs and Union's best one they discontinued.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Extremo said:


> I have an old 1st generation toe strap that I'm using on my newer Forces. It's in tough shape so I just keep putting duct tape on it to hold it together.
> 
> I'm currently looking into after market mod straps. The Burton get-a-grip strap looks pretty nice and I've heard good reviews on it and I saw that someone put the Ride toe cap on their Unions and I've only heard good things about that strap. I don't understand why they just can't make a good cap strap...other binding companies have several solid designs and Union's best one they discontinued.


This post :thumbsup:

That is my current biggest gripe with Union. I am shocked that a binding specific company with as much popularity amongst more core riders as it has, can't design a proper toe strap.

I heard from some people that you can in fact adjust the new toe strap to fit fine, but it takes considerable adjustment. Come on, a good toe strap takes minimal adjustment and hugs the hell out of your boot.

Ride's toe strap is definitely my favorite right now, but Rome has designed one that could potentially take Ride's title for me. The only thing stopping me from liking Rome's more is durability. It's too new to tell how it stands up to long term abuse. Ride's is super durable and doesn't lose it's elasticity in the webbing. For fit alone, I do like Rome's more. I was very impressed with their toe strap. It locks you in and you can barely tell it's even there.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

my shop also has shakas and republics left. of those two, i'd probably choose shakas because theyre a little softer. what do you guys think about shakas?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know why everyone feels like Shakas are softer. They felt stiffer to me...

Both are good. A little on the heavier side but I definitely liked them.


----------



## sereneview (Jan 11, 2013)

Smokehaus said:


> Personal perference but I love my 2011 forces.


Very true, tough binding that does the trick!:happy:


----------



## ITBVolks (Nov 2, 2014)

Thread bump from nearly 4 years ago


----------

